# 20 week scan.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I have my 20 week scan on Monday, and I was wondering ~ do they measure the length of the cervix as routine during the scan?  I only ask as my SIL, who is a health visitor told me to ask about it, and I wondered if they'd check anyway, or if it was only done if they felt there was cause.

Many thanks!

Marie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

They don't routinely measure your cervix now.  I see from your history that you have had a miscarriage, often, if peopl have had numerous miscarriages, or premature labours, they can put a stitch into your cervix, but I can't see a reason that they would offer you this.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Cheers,

I wasnt personally thinking of having a stitch etc but my SIL was quite adament I asked them to measure my cervix!! 

I was pretty sure they wouldnt but thought I'd ask here first,

Marie xx


----------

